# '87 audi 5000 csqt...No BOV?



## secretproject3 (Jul 28, 2002)

i heard its not possible to run a blow off valve or a diverter valve on these because of the internal wastegate on the turbo(k26 i believe), is this true?


----------



## Twistedaudi (Jan 6, 2005)

*Re: '87 audi 5000 csqt...No BOV? (secretproject3)*

Well, you've been a little misinformed. CAN you run a BOV? Yes. You most certainly CAN run a BOV, and i know of people who have. BOV's, however, are not good for your car. The reasons are long, and not really worth explaining. However, your car will be ok for a while, but it will soon (likely) clog its cat, and misfire a little... later on I've heard of washed cylander walls, etc.
As for a Diverter valve (or Bypass Valve, as I tend to call it) it is a VERY good modification for your car, whether chipped or not. The Bypass valve will not damage your car, and is HIGHLY recommended from the likes of Ben Swann and others when chipping your car. I can attest to the necessity of it. I chipped my first 5k and didn't install one, and I'm replacing the turbo this spring because of it. 
Either way, the DV or the BOV is plumbed between the IC and the Intake Manifold, nowhere near the wastegate... Hope that helps.


----------



## secretproject3 (Jul 28, 2002)

*Re: '87 audi 5000 csqt...No BOV? (Twistedaudi)*

my friend actually told me to get in contact with benn swann, i heard he has a chip for my car and also a stiffer wastegate spring.. now how much reliability would i be compromising if i got the chip, spring, and DV(in your opinion or from personal experience)?
also if thats your audi on cardomain, that things real nice man..


_Modified by secretproject3 at 2:52 PM 1-21-2005_


----------



## Twistedaudi (Jan 6, 2005)

*Re: '87 audi 5000 csqt...No BOV? (secretproject3)*

Thanks for the compliments. That's my baby. 
Anyway, to get to what you care about, (lol) You really should get in touch with Ben if you're insterested in going fast. Your car will be MUCH quicker then before, that is certain. (with just chip, spring, DV, I beat lightly Modified VR6's, Modified 16V, Integras, etc. from 2nd gear... not even using the Audi's greastest asset)
As for reliability, look at your car right now. What you're going to be doing is making the thing more powerful, so take a look and think about what may be "loose." For instance, anything mechanical, electronic... if you car is not in perfect running condition, don't do this. I guess that's the best way to say it.
That being said, there's some other important things. I've been QLCC's for almost 2 years now, and nothing (outside of the audi's normal maintence) has been broken. (That's with the exception of the Intercooler blowing its tanks off, but my fault because I didn't strap it. heh.)
I've heard of cars with over 200 thousand miles on them, still chipped and doing well. Your car should be just about as reliable as before. (as long as you treat the car sanely, of course http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Anything else I can help with?


----------



## KARMANN_16V (Aug 25, 2002)

*Re: '87 audi 5000 csqt...No BOV? (Twistedaudi)*

Interesting topic. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I've got a 5Ktq and I was aondering about that stuff (chip, DV, etc).
Does Ben have a website or something? How much did you pay for your chip Twistedaudi? 
Thanks


----------



## Twistedaudi (Jan 6, 2005)

*Re: '87 audi 5000 csqt...No BOV? (KARMANN_16V)*

http://www.homestead.com/Ben_Swann/boostin.html
I don't remember the exact price, but it was somewhere under $200.00 for the chip and spring.


----------



## secretproject3 (Jul 28, 2002)

*Re: '87 audi 5000 csqt...No BOV? (Twistedaudi)*

thanks alot man i really appreciate it


----------



## nuugen (Jan 2, 2002)

*Re: '87 audi 5000 csqt...No BOV? (secretproject3)*

flyboysteve on audiworld.com will send you a socketed ecu wuth the QLCC program, and a spare stock chip, for 30 bucks plus shipping....Then you can get the 1.8bar spring for ~30.00... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif .


----------



## secretproject3 (Jul 28, 2002)

*Re: '87 audi 5000 csqt...No BOV? (nuugen)*

yea right man...thats a deal and a half... my computer at home show be fixed monday or tuesday(im at work wasting company time quite efficiently right now), but if you talk to this guy at all would you let him know i want it and can ship out the money asap.. if you dont talk to him thats cool too, but thanks alot for the notice..greatly appreciated


----------



## nuugen (Jan 2, 2002)

*Re: '87 audi 5000 csqt...No BOV? (secretproject3)*

Sure if you do paypal his addy is: [email protected]
Here is a link to the thread:
http://forums.audiworld.com/v8/msgs/67899.phtml
*Due to a couple of factors (not the least of which is the multilayer pcb coated with laquer), I've had bad experiences just sending someone the chip and socket and relying on their precise soldering ability and electonic aptitude to keep them from destroying thier working ECU. So (unless you're local to CA)I'll do an advance replace (based on the honor system) ECU for 30 buck plus shipping. 
What you get is a tested (verified all ops)ECU with a socket installed where the eprom was and 2 programmed eproms, one already installed in the socket (the qlcc upgrade) and the factory algorithm burned into an eprom separate, just in case you ever want to return to the factory boost and fuel maps. Although when I got my car smogged I forgot to put back the factory chip and it still passed smog easily. Then you send me back your unmolested (no offense..but that's what unmodded ones are called) ECU and everyone's happy, your car doesn't even have to spend any down time. I will also STRONGLY reccomend you "strap" your intercooler BEFORE you up your boost level! I almost immediately opened up the endcap of mine when I didn't. Also you really need to upgrade the w/g spring in order to take advantage of the potential but that's the easy part. 
*


----------



## secretproject3 (Jul 28, 2002)

*Re: '87 audi 5000 csqt...No BOV? (nuugen)*

thanks man.. i signed up for audiworld and replied in that thread.. all your help has been greatly appreciated


----------

